# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Wearable Robotics Association, Scottsdale, Arizona, USA

## Airicist

Website - wearablerobotics.com

youtube.com/@wearablerobotics8656

twitter.com/wearablerobots

linkedin.com/groups/6980849

Executive Director - Joseph Hitt

Projects:

WearRAcon 16, conference

----------

